# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Δημήτρης (Jimmy) Μεντής - IFBB Pro

## Polyneikos

Eνας σπουδαίος αθλητής που πρωταγωνίστησε και στην Ελλάδα αλλά και μετέπειτα στην Αμερική είναι ο *Δημήτρης (Jimmy) Mεντής.*




Ειχε σημαντικη αγωνιστικη πορεία στην Ελλαδα πριν μετακομισει εκ νεου στην Αμερικη και γινει γνωστος στους κυκλους των Αμερικανων




Γεννηθηκε το 1965 στο New Jersey.Ξεκινησε τα βαρη από 12 χρονων λόγω ποδοσφαιρου και μπασκετ καθως στην Αμερικη τα 2/3 του καθε αθλήματος καλυπτονται από τα βαρη.
Το 1981 μετακομισε στην Ελλαδα και επαιζε ως ερασιτεχνης ποδοσφαιρο στην Αεκ για ενα χρονο μεχρι που τραυματιστηκε σοβαρα στα γόνατο.Εμεινε εκτος αθλητισμου για ενα χρόνο και αποφασισε να ασχοληθει με τα βαρη

Ο πρωτος του αγωνας ηταν τον *Οκτωβριο του 1984 στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ* όπου κερδισε την κατηγορία των εφηβων.
















*Μερικές από τις κυριότερες διακρίσεις της καριέρας του :


**1984 IFBB Πανελληνιο Εφηβοι +80 1ος
1986 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Εφηβοι +80 1ος
1988 IFBB Πανελληνιο +90 3ος
1988 IFBB Μεσογειακο Τουρκία +90 4ος
1989 IFBB Πανελληνιο +90 2ος
1990 USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 3rd
1994 Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 7th
1994 USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 9th
1995 IFBB Πανελλήνιο 1ος

ΙFBB PRO

1996 Florida Pro Invitational - IFBB, 16th
2000 Arnold Classic - IFBB, 17th
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατόπιν εκανε την στρατιωτικη του θητεια και το 1986 που απολυθηκε αρχισε πιο εντατικα την προετοιμασια του για τους αγωνες της *ΙFBB-EEOΣΔ του 1986* όπου και συμμετειχε στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα κερδίζωντας και παλι την κατηγορία των εφήβων με αθλητές όπως ο Ασημομύτης, ο Κλαδούχος, ο Ασημακόπουλος ..

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο επόμενος του αγωνας ήταν το 1988 στο 1ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΕΟΣΔ τον Μαιο στο Σταδιο Ειρηνης και Φιλιας όπου κατεταχθη 3ος.







Συμμετείχε την ίδια χρονια (1988 ) στο Βαλκανικο και στο Μεσογειακο της IFBB που γινόντουσαν παραλληλα στην Σμυρνη της Τουρκίας,στους μεν Βαλκανικους ήρθε 2ος και στους Μεσογειακους βγηκε 4ος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η τελευταία του συμμετοχή την δεκαετία του 80 ήταν στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB, όπου διαγωνίστηκε με αντίπαλο τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο στην κατηγορία +90, όπου βγήκε 2ος.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πιστευω χρειαζεται μια αναφορα σε αυτον τον αθλητη, καθως εκανε μεγαλη πορεια στην Ελλαδα και αργοτερα στην Αμερικη. Νομιζω ηταν και ο πρωτος Ελληνας που πηρε IFBB Pro card..

----------


## billys15

Πολυ δυνατο σωμα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σπουδαίος αθλητής και ήμουν στον συγκλονηστικό αγώνα το 89 η 90 αν θυμάμε καλα που έπαιξε με τον σπύρο μπουρνάζο και έχασε με μια ψήφο διαφορά απο τον σπύρο και μάλιστα είχα άποψη και έκανα κρητική σε κείνοντον αγώνα όπου ενω ο τζίμης είχε πολύ όμορφο σωμα και συμετρικό και αρκετή μαζα , ο σπύρος υπερήχε σε ποιότητα φαινόταν οι μυς πιο δουλεμένοι , αλλα όποιος και να το έπαιρνε άξιζε , διήσταντε οι απόψεις , αλλα όποιο και να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρα καποιους θα δυσαρεστούσε και κάποιους θα χαροποιούσε .

σημασία έχει είναι ο πρώτος ελληνας που πήρε επαγγελματική καρτα και έκανε καριέρα στην αμερική παλιά είχαμε κάνει και ενα σόου μαζί με άλλους αθλητες και μαζί και ενας άλλος αθλητης ο δημήτρης κλαδούχος  ο μεντης στην κομοτινή σε μια ντίσκο που είχε κόψει 3500 εισητήρια , αλλα ώς συνήθως τότε δεν ξέρω αν εχω υλικό απο φωτο να ποσταρω  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Αντωνη πολυ καλο αφιερωμα!  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Jimmys βρεθηκε τελευταια φορα το 2004 τον Μαη στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ifbb και στον διασυλλογικο αγωνα της Κατερεινης ifbb. Eiχα την τυχη να τον δω απο κοντα και να τον ακουσω να μιλαει σε αθλητες και φιλους του αθληματος. Ειναι πολυ ξεχωριστος και πραγματικα λατρευει το ββ και γιαυτο ξενιτεύτηκε!
Ελπιζουμε συντομα να τον δουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Jimmy Μentis πέρασε γρήγορα τον Ατλαντικο και έμεινε μόνιμα προσπαθωντας να κυνηγησει το όνειρο του..
Γενικα πιστευω πως τα καταφερε πολύ καλά γιατί κερδισε μια θεση στην βιομηχανία του bbing στην Αμερική μιας και έγινε γνωστος με φωτογραφήσεις και εξώφυλλα περιοδικών αν και δεν πλασαρίστηκε πολύ ψηλα σε επαγγελματικους αγώνες...
Από οτι ξερω ασχολείται με personal training...

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Αντωνη πολυ καλο αφιερωμα! 
> Ο Jimmys βρεθηκε τελευταια φορα το 2004 τον Μαη στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ifbb και στον διασυλλογικο αγωνα της Κατερεινης ifbb. Eiχα την τυχη να τον δω απο κοντα και να τον ακουσω να μιλαει σε αθλητες και φιλους του αθληματος. Ειναι πολυ ξεχωριστος και πραγματικα λατρευει το ββ και γιαυτο ξενιτεύτηκε!
> Ελπιζουμε συντομα να τον δουμε απο κοντα.


Κι εγω παιδια τον ειχα δει απο κοντα σε καποιον Ελληνικο αγωνα (της ΠΕΣΔ νομιζω στο ΝΟΒΟΤΕΛ) πριν αρκετα χρονια - οχι να διαγωνιζεται, αλλα ηταν σαν καλεσμενος - και ειχα εντυπωσιαστει πολυ απο την μαζα του. 
Θυμαμαι καθοτανε πισω απο την επιτροπη σε μια απο τις στενες καρεκλες του ΝΟΒΟΤΕΛ και δεν χοραγε να κατσει αλλος στις διπλανες καρεκλες. Επιανε 3 καρεκλες. Θυμαμαι ηταν και η κοπελα του μαζι του, μια ομορφη ξανθια :02. Shock:  Αμερικανα-Καλιφορνεζα :02. Shock:  που σιγουρα ειχε και αυτη καποια εμπλοκη με το fitness.. :02. Shock: 

Επισης, νομιζω οτι εχει και δικη του εταιρεια με συμπληρωματα διατροφης οπως και γραφειο personal training..
 Αυτα..

----------


## Paco

Πολυ καλή αναφορα στον Τζίμυ Μεντη,το πολύ καλό με αυτόν τον αθλητη είναι ότι πλασαρισε στην Αμερικη ότι ήταν Έλληνας,γενικα ακουστηκε αρκετα.

----------


## The Rock

Και άλλες φωτός .

----------


## Muscleboss

Μεγάλος αθλητής και έξυπνος επαγγελματίας. Πολύ καλή αναφορά!

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Νομιζω υπηρχε και ενας Παυλος Μεντης, αν θυμουνται οι πιο παλιοι. Αν ηταν αδερφια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος..????

----------


## Polyneikos

όχι,καμία σχέση ο ένας με τον άλλο,απ΄ότι γνωρίζω τουλαχιστον....
Τσεκαρε  τον *Παύλο Μεντη*, πλεον μενει μονιμα Γερμανία.

----------


## NASSER

Ακομα λιγες φωτο απο τον Jimmy καθως ειναι Ελληνας, ξεκινησε απο την Ελλαδα και φυσικα εκανε την πιο σωστη κινηση ωστε να διακρηθει και να ακουστει το ονομα του σαν ββ. Ατου του ηταν η ομορφια του και γιαυτο ειχε πολλες φωτογραφησεις και αρκετα εξωφυλλα στην Αμερικη!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος Νασσερ!  :03. Thumb up: 

και 2 βιντεο:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλή αναφορα στον τζίμη και ωραία τα βίντεο που εβαλε ο πανος , πολύ χαρακτηριστικά , στην τέταρτη φωτο είναι με τον δημήτρη κλαδούχο που είχαμε κάνει το γκέστ που ελεγα στην κομοτινή .

ο τζίμης επίσης είχε και δική του εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση και δική του εταιρία με ρούχα και συμπληρώματα , γενικα είναι δραστήριο άτομο και αποδεικνύει πως αν εχεις τα προσόντα και το μυαλό μπορείς να βγάζεις αρκετα χρήματα χωρίς να έχεις τους μέγιστους τίτλους  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> σπουδαίος αθλητής και ήμουν στον συγκλονηστικό αγώνα το 89 η 90 αν θυμάμε καλα που έπαιξε με τον σπύρο μπουρνάζο και έχασε με μια ψήφο διαφορά απο τον σπύρο και μάλιστα είχα άποψη και έκανα κρητική σε κείνοντον αγώνα όπου ενω ο τζίμης είχε πολύ όμορφο σωμα και συμετρικό και αρκετή μαζα , ο σπύρος υπερήχε σε ποιότητα φαινόταν οι μυς πιο δουλεμένοι , αλλα όποιος και να το έπαιρνε άξιζε , διήσταντε οι απόψεις , αλλα όποιο και να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα σίγουρα καποιους θα δυσαρεστούσε και κάποιους θα χαροποιούσε .


Ηλία όντως ο αγώνας που αναφέρεσαι ήταν το 1989 στην ifbb. Πριν λίγο είδα αποστάσματα του αγώνα από ένα παλιό βίντεο και τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις.  :03. Thumb up: 

Βάζω και μια φώτο ενδεικτικά, αν και δεν είναι καλή η ποιότητα.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Παναγιωτη το βιντεο απο αυτον τον αγωνα, μηπως μπορεις να το ανεβασεις..???

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολυ καλος, τον θυμαμαι απο τα περιοδικά της εποχής.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία όντως ο αγώνας που αναφέρεσαι ήταν το 1989 στην ifbb. Πριν λίγο είδα αποστάσματα του αγώνα από ένα παλιό βίντεο και τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις. 
> 
> Βάζω και μια φώτο ενδεικτικά, αν και δεν είναι καλή η ποιότητα.


μπράβο πάνο !!!
συγκλονιστικός αγώνας ήταν που ο σπύρος μετα απο αποχη κάποιων χρόνων ξανακατέβαινε σε αγωνες και είχε μεγάλη προσέλευση κοινού και αθλητων γινόταν θυμάμε τον μάιο το καλοκαιρινό πανελλήνιο της ιφββ , όπως ανέφερα κρίθηκαν στον πόντο ενας κριτής είχε κάνει την διαφορά , αλλα ο σπύρος αντικειμενικα φαινόταν πιο σκληρός στην σκηνή και οι μύς του ήταν πιο δουλεμένοι  ήταν ήδη γνωστός και μεγάλο όνομα στο χώρο ενω ο τζίμης ήταν στο ανέβασμά του , ηταν πολύ καλός και συμμετρικός με ωραίο χρώμα , ο σπύρος όμως παρ όλο που δεν εβαζε χρώμα μόνο ηλιοθεραπεία και λάδι φαινόταν πολύ ποιοτικός .

εγω είχα πορωθεί πολύ απο εκείνο τον αγωνα καθόμουν πίσω απο τους κριτες και ειλικρινά δεν θα ήθελα να βρισκόμουν στη θεση τους γιατι ήταν πολύ καλοι και οι δύο αλλα ο μπουρνάζος πραγματικα έπαιρνε στα σημεία , τον χειμώνα της ίδιας χρονιας κέρδισα το πανελλήνιο της ιφββ αλλα το εναυσμα μου δώθηκε απο αυτόν τον αγώνα που την παράσταση έκλεψε ο μπουρνάζος με τον μεντή.

μακάρι να βρούμε περισσότερες φωτο η βίντεο απο εκείνον τον αγώνα γιατι πραγματικά αξίζει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Παναγιωτη το βιντεο απο αυτον τον αγωνα, μηπως μπορεις να το ανεβασεις..???


Αντώνη, υπάρχει πολύ υλικό, θα ανέβει σιγά σιγά και το βίντεο. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Αντώνη, υπάρχει πολύ υλικό, θα ανέβει σιγά σιγά και το βίντεο. 
> 
> ΜΒ


ok  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## muscleseeker

Μπράβο στο παληκάρι,φοβερό σώμα

----------


## Dreiko

πραγματικα θηριωδης αθλητης..... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

2 ωραίες φωτογραφίες του Jimmy Mεντή, από το Arnold Classic 2000

----------


## NASSER

Πρότυπο όμορφου σώματος ο Μεντής παρόλο του μεγάλου όγκου. Υπήρξε εξώφυλλο σε πολλά περιοδικά.
Το μόνο μείον που δεν φαίνεται στις φώτο είναι οι μικροί πήχεις τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία από το 1995,από το 8ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ, όπου ο Μεντής ηταν Γενικος Νικητής με αντιπαλους όπως ο Γιώργος Κωστογλάκης,ο Πανος Σιώτης.
Ο τελευταίος αγώνας του Mεντή ως ερασιτέχνης, το 1996 έγινε επαγγελματίας.

----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## Polyneikos

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε, ανεκτίμητο αρχείο από τον Δημήτρη Μεντή  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap: 





>

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπορεσε κ ανεβηκε ο Δημητρης Μεντης στην Αμερικη που πηγε μονιμα κ πραγματικα μεγαλη επιτυχια κ εμπειρια που μπορεσε κ επαιξε με τα ιερα τερατα τοτε.
Η γνωμη σας ειναι οτι εαν ηταν Ελλαδα με αυτην την φορμα ,θα ηταν ακτυπητος;

----------


## Polyneikos

Mιλας για τότε Χρήστο αν θα ήταν ακτύπητος στην Ελλάδα ή για τώρα; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Mιλας για τότε Χρήστο αν θα ήταν ακτύπητος στην Ελλάδα ή για τώρα;


Για εκεινη την εποχη Κωστα λιγο πανω λιγο κατω, με Γ. Γκινη ,Σ. Μπουρναζο ,Φυτρο ,Γριβα , Η Τριανταφυλλου ,Διρβανη ,Κοσυφιδη ,Π Μεντη , κ αλους κορυφαιους που δεν μου ερχονται τωρα στο μυαλο.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Για εκεινη την εποχη Κωστα λιγο πανω λιγο κατω, με Γ. Γκινη ,Σ. Μπουρναζο ,Φυτρο ,Γριβα , Η Τριανταφυλλου ,Διρβανη ,Κοσυφιδη ,Π Μεντη , κ αλους κορυφαιους που δεν μου ερχονται τωρα στο μυαλο.


Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που εχω βάλει εδώ αναφέρει την χρονιά.Το 1995.

Νομίζω είχε ξεφύγει σε κιλά και μάζες, έχωντας έναν "αμερικάνικο άερα" , τώρα αν δεν τους δεις όλους δίπλα στην καλυτερη τους φόρμα, δεν γνωρίζεις με σιγουριά ,γιατί δεν διαγωνιζόντουσαν τις ίδιες εποχές, ο καθένας ξεχωριστά είχε πιάσει το Peak του.





> *Μια φωτογραφία από το 1995*,από το 8ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ, όπου ο Μεντής ηταν Γενικος Νικητής με αντιπαλους όπως ο Γιώργος Κωστογλάκης,ο Πανος Σιώτης.
> Ο τελευταίος αγώνας του Mεντή ως ερασιτέχνης, το 1996 έγινε επαγγελματίας.

----------


## Nive

Φοβερός...ντουλάπα!!!  :05. Weights:

----------


## vaggan

πολυ χοντροκομμενο σωμα και ενταξει διπλα στον μπουρναζο δεν στεκεται ουτε με σφαιρες

----------


## vaggan

> Μπορεσε κ ανεβηκε ο Δημητρης Μεντης στην Αμερικη που πηγε μονιμα κ πραγματικα μεγαλη επιτυχια κ εμπειρια που μπορεσε κ επαιξε με τα ιερα τερατα τοτε.
> Η γνωμη σας ειναι οτι εαν ηταν Ελλαδα με αυτην την φορμα ,θα ηταν ακτυπητος;


προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ο γκινης τον ειχε  και οτι μια μυικη ομαδα (δικεφαλοι)δεν φειρνουν την ανοιξη τις ποιοτητες την φλεβικοτητα του γκινη δεν τις ειχε κανεις ακομα και τωρα δεν νομιζω οτι ειχε αντιπαλο στη σκηνη ασχετα αν δεν εγινε επαγγελματιας απλα η διαπλαση του ηταν 25 χρονια μπροστα μετα μπουρναζο επισης οχι δεν ειχε την καλαισθησια του  
ρε παιδια τωρα που το λεω εναν αγωνα της προκοπης μεταξυ γκινη και μπουρναζου μετα το 1986 δεν ειδαμε

----------


## Polyneikos

Δύο φωτογραφίες του Μεντή, με αρκετή μάζα πάνω του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του ο Τζίμης Μεντής , έδειχνε ότι είχε ξεφύγει μυικά και το επίπεδό του ήταν στα Αμερικανικά επαγγελματικά πρότυπα και δεν αναφέρομαι στην κόντρα με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που θεωρώ τότε δίκαια κέρδισε ο Σπύρος 
το μετα κανείς δεν μπορεί να το προβλέψει αντικειμενικά , γιατι αν και ο Μπουρνάζος με την εξέλιξη έβαζε κιλα παραπάνω θα έδειχνε τελείως διαφορετικός 
και ποτε να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στο ββ και στον αθλητισμό γενικότερα γίνεσαι καλύτερος ανάλογα με τον ανταγωνισμό , αυτο το έζησα και γω γιατι όσο έβλεπα μόνο τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη ποτε δεν μπορούσα να γίνω καλύτερος λόγω τού ότι ζούσα επαρχία , απλα αργότερα και γω μεσα απο τις συμμετοχές και τα ερεθίσματα βελτιωνόμουν 
το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον Μεντή που στην Αμερική είχε τον τοπ ανταγωνισμό και η θα έπρεπε να βελτιωθεί να φτάσει εκείνα τα πρότυπα η να τα παρατήσει , είναι όπως λέμε το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη 
για τον Γιάννη Γκίνη όμως θα μπορούσαμε να πουμε ότι απο κάποια χρόνια και μετα αν δεν το έπιασε τουλάχιστον ήταν κοντά στο ταβάνι του και ήταν σταθερος σε μάζα και μυικότητα και με την γράμμωση που τον διέκρινε ήταν ασυναγώνιστος , δεν ήταν όμως και στο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο που είχε φτάσει ο Μεντής 

και για να τα απλουστέψουμε τα πράματα ο Γκίνης ήταν στη χώρα του πρώτος , ενω δε θα μπορουσαμε να πούμε το ίδιο για τον πάρα πολύ καλό Μεντή που εκεί που ζούσε ο ανταγωνισμός είχε ξεφύγει κατα πολύ

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μεντής θα λέγαμε πως είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για κάποιον που έχει επαγγελματικές βλέψεις. Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί στην Αμερική όπου το επίπεδο είναι πολύ ανώτερο από το Ευρωπαϊκό, να ανταγωνιστεί το εθνικό επίπεδο και να φτάσει στα επαγγελματικά πρότυπα. Στην Ελλάδα τόσο ο ανταγωνισμός όσο και το βιοτικό επίπεδο δεν επιτρέπουν την ενασχόληση και τις προοπτικές για επαγγελματικό επίπεδο. Φυσικά έχουμε και έχουμε τις εξαιρέσεις και δεν θα πρέπει να τις συγκρίνουμε.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Οι δεσμοί που με συνδέουν με τον Jimmy είναι μακροχρόνιοι. Δούλεψα ως υπεύθυνος το 1985 στο γυμναστήριο που είχε τότε στους Αμπελόκηπους μαζί με τον Γιώργο Θωκταρίδη. Το 1986 αγόρασα το μερίδιό του υπογράφοντας ... άπειρα γραμμάτια. Όμως άξιζε τον κόπο γιατί απ` εκεί ξεκίνησα. Ο Jimmy ήταν και είναι καλό παιδί και παρά τον Αμερικάνικο αέρα του, είναι πάνω απ` όλα Έλληνας. Κατά καιρούς χανόμασταν, βρισκόμασταν κ.τ.λ. όμως πάντα υπήρχε αμοιβαία εκτίμηση. Τα τελευταία χρόνια όμως έχουμε συχνή επαφή λόγω των προϊόντων του που φέρνω από Αμερική. Και επειδή γνωρίζω όλη την οικογένειά του, καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο Jimmy βγήκε τόσο πειθαρχημένος και καλό παιδί. Είναι όλοι τους άνθρωποι με αρχές.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλλη μια φωτογραφία του Mεντή, από αγώνα του στην Αμερική

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικέ φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη Μεντή

Το 1989, στο Μεσογειακό και Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα, με τον Τουρκο αρχηγό της αποστολής



Με τον Rich Gaspari



Eξώφυλλο στο περιοδικο Muscle & Fitness, το 1996

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα,ο Δημήτρης θα κέρδισε άνετα το γενικό της EOΣΔ

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη του Jimmy στον Dave Palumbo, μιλάει και για τα προιόντα του

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία του Μεντή, απο το 1991.
Ειχε παίξει το 1989 στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και είχε βγεί 2ος μετά τον Μπουρνάζο.
Εδω είναι με εμφανή περισσότερα κιλά, είχε αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει , ώσπου το 1995 εγινε επαγγελματίας

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυνατό blast from the past απο φωτογραφία του Μεντή, απο το Florida Pro, το 1996.
Μπορεί κάποιος να κατανομάσει όλους τους αθλητές του Line Up;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αν και δεν τα πάω καλα με τα ονόματα απο δεξια όπως κοιτάμε ο Dave Fisher, Tζιμης Μεντής , ο Flex Weeler , o Milos Sarzev , Darem tsarls, o αριστερα με μπέρδεψε σαν τον Εντυ Ρόμπινσον με φαίνεται  , αλλα καμία σχέση σωματικα τουλάχιστον

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστος ο Ηλίας.
Ο πρώτος απο αριστερα που ειναι και ο πλέον δύσκολος , αλλά μονο τυχαίος δεν είναι.
Πρόκειται για τον αθλητή  Nick Van Beeck από την Νότια Αφρική, Γενικο Νικητή του Μr Universe Amateur της NABBA το 1994!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Με πέρασε απ το μυαλό αλλα λόγω θολής φωτο και δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω και λοξα όπως καθόταν και η αλήθεια ξεχνάω και ονόματα μετα απο τοσα χρόνια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες του Jimmy, που δεν έχουν "πολυπαίξει"

Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ 1995. Από πίσω φαίνεται ο Γιώργος Κωστογλάκης ανιψιός του Γιαννη.
Εδώ ο Μεντής εξασφαλίζει μετά τον Γενικό Τίτλο την επαγγελματική κάρτα





Λίγα χρόνια νωρίτερα, μεταξύ 1990-1994 , σε κάποιον αγώνα NPC



Και μερικές φωτογραφίες γυμναστηρίου , που έχουν την δικιά τους αξία

----------


## Polyneikos

Muscle & Fitness - Ιανουάριος 1997- Εκδόσεις Τσολάκη
Συνέντευξη με τον Δημήτρη Jimmy Μεντή!

----------


## Polyneikos

*1990 USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 3rd


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τον ειχα δει στον πρωτο του αγωνα το 1984 ,σε ενα θεατρο ...νομιζω "Μπουρνελη"; ...στη Λ.Αλεξανδρας οπου κ κερδισε τον τιτλο των Juniors.
Αν κ στην αρχη ακομα της μυικης του "δραστηριοτητας" ,ειχε κατι συνολικα που τον εκανε να ξεχωριζει.
Το ομορφο παρουσιαστικο του ,σιγουρα επαιξε κ αυτο ρολο στην επιτυχημενη σταδιοδρομια του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mεντής, στα φορτώματά του!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Μuscle & Fitness - Greek Edition 1988

Eξώφυλλο ο Δημήτρης - Tζίμης Μεντής!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Jimmy Mentis Μotivation!

Αναδρομή στο 1989 από τον Δημήτρη Jimmy Μεντή: 3 εβδομάδες πριν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB
*

"Θυμάμαι ότι υπέφερα πραγματικά σε αυτή την προετοιμασία. 8 εβδομάδες πριν τον αγώνα και είχα πέσει σε στασιμότητα. Έτσι πρόσθεσα περισσότερες θερμίδες και ξεκίνησα 30 λεπτά τζόκινγκ από το διαμέρισμα μου μέχρι την πλατεία Συντάγματος. Ναι, έκανα τζόκινγκ στους δρόμους της πόλης της Αθήνας και ο κόσμος απλώς με κοιτούσε επίμονα! Ήμουν τόσο αποφασισμένος και εστίασα τον στόχο στο μυαλό μου και τελευταίο πράγμα που με ενδιέφερε ήταν το τι σκέφτονταν οι άνθρωποι. 
Από εκείνη τη στιγμή κατάλαβα 2 πράγματα:
1) Καμία προετοιμασία δεν είναι  ίδια με τις υπόλοιπες
2) Να μη νοιάζεσαι τι σκέφτονται ή λένε οι άνθρωποι. 
Αφήστε τους να παρακολουθούν!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες του Jimmy!

----------


## Polyneikos

Από τις πρώτες συμμετοχές του  Jimmy Mentis στα Εθνικά Πρωταθλήματα - NPC αφότου εγκαταστάθηκε στην Αμερική, η χρονιά ήταν το 1990!
3 εβδομάδες πριν το Εθνικό Πρωτάθλημα στο Raleigh στην North Carolina, όπου κατέλαβε την 3η θέση, το ξεκίνημα μια πορείας που οδήγησε στην επαγγελματική κάρτα και την καταξίωση!





Είχε προηγηθεί το 1989 οι νίκες του στο NPC Lake Ontario  Championship και στο  NPC Empire State Championships Heavyweight & Overall στην ίδια βραδυά!

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρης Jimmy Mεντής, το ατομικό του ποζάρισμα στο Arnold Classic το 2000!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραίος αθλητής ο Τζίμης και άξιος εκπρόσωπος της χώρας μας στο άθλημα στην Αμερικη και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------

